# Spits Out Food!



## MonkMillar (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a 4 year old hedgehog and over the past few months his mannerisms have changed in alot of ways. For one he, no longer has nocturnal tendencies, he seems to be up and about all the time at all times of day. But on the more shocking side any type of food I give him he will chew and split out (notice I am not saying he is spitting up or vomiting, he simply spits the chewed food out). I have tryed 2 types of cat food which I have tryed feeding him in a variety of ways, unseasoned cooked chicken, scrambled eggs, meal worms, wax worms, fruits, you name it I have tried it. Note that my hedgie is as active as ever and is not lethargic at all but he has lost a good amount of weight. With all the different things I have noticed I am having a hard time figuring out what is wrong and figured someone on here might know. Any imput on the situation would be greatly appreciated, if you think I should just take him to the vet let me know about that to. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I wonder if his teeth may be bothering him, is it chewed up all the way or does it look like there is still pieces left in what comes out. I don't have any experience with older hedgies, my oldest is almost 2 so hopefully there will be more along that can help. Just wanted to wish you guys well and hope it ends up something that can be easily remedied. If it is his teeth sometimes switching to a soft diet or putting some drops of water over it can help out after he's checked over by a vet


----------



## MonkMillar (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Hedgieonboard! I have been suspecting something along the lines of tooth issues and Have got an appointment with a vet to have him checked up on. I just thought with as something as soft as meal worms which I watched him chew up 3 of and spit out all crushed up would still be bothering him.


----------



## MonkMillar (Jul 16, 2011)

Took him to the vet and he seems to be doing better.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I just came about this thread, What did the vet do for him? Did it turn out to be his teeth were bothering him? Glad to hear he is eating again & doing well


----------



## marci (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes what did the vet say mine started doing the same thing ... And seems less happy about being held I hope mine isn't sick or something


----------

